# Muslim Training School, Nottingham - March 2008



## squiggly (Sep 4, 2008)

Although this place is religion-based, it's more like a residential site - with bedrooms, shower blocks, dining halls etc - and as such the report and images wouldn't fit in alongside derelict churches and the like. 

This place seems to have been derelict for quite a few years - and has signs of vandalism, squatting and drug use. The site has one main building with series of long corridors on 2 floors, with a courtyard area out back and a couple of smaller buildings to the side.

This small building off to the side was pretty empty apart from a small staircase at the entrance, it looks like it might have been a building for prayer/worship etc.























Further past that small building is what appears to be an old shower block, and with only the remains of roof beams is the most decayed part of this location.



























The courtyard, with the main building towards the right and this garage-building stretching along the left.































"DANGER DO NOT ENTER ASBESTOS"










Looking out towards the courtyard from inside the main building.





The front of the building. The entrance to the site was off to the far right of this picture.





Inside the main building.










Unfortunately there wasn't much "art" to speak of, just sprayed messages all over the walls.























































All in all, a nice place to explore!

Squiggly.


----------



## Mr Sam (Sep 4, 2008)

the first building i the frst shot looks a bit like the squash court at RAF Newton............and muslim training school


----------



## smileysal (Sep 4, 2008)

I know there used to be a muslim training school/college over at Retford, but didn't know there was one in Nottingham. Will have to keep my eyes open for this.

Excellent pics of somewhere local that I haven't seen before. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## thompski (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice one there Squig, reminds me of Aston Hospital externally 

Love the very typical Nottingham graffiti!


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 4, 2008)

Remember seeing this place before ages ago, didnt realize it was still around!



Mr Sam said:


> the first building i the frst shot looks a bit like the squash court at RAF Newton


 thats because it would have been built from the same plans i guess. Typical expansion period buildings here just like at newton.


----------



## Kaputnik (Sep 4, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> the first building in the first shot looks a bit like the squash court at RAF Newton.


Just what i thought, Mr Sam. nice pics, Squiggly. but you have to wonder at the dumbass graffiti..... 'f*ck the world' ???? where do you live then? Idiot! appologies, not all Notts people are as thick! but then, i am near the border


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 5, 2008)

"Don't fuck" is a Nottingham tagger; seen the tag about in several places including RAF Newton.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice one, looks like my kinda explore! Nicely composed shots too BTW.


----------



## urbtography (Sep 5, 2008)

I love how the taggers almost argue with each other on the walls, like a giant message board, but so much graffiti is just senseless crap, i did however see some brilliant graffiti on a bridge yesterday.


----------



## squiggly (Sep 5, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys! Yeah this place was about 5mins up the road from RAF Newton! ...and yeah I'm not sure what "training school" actually means...just what the guy who showed it me said it was. 
haha and yeah the graffiti is completely random at times! I loved the whole "fuck you fool..." wall, which was then followed in the next room by the simple "You twat".


----------



## stesh (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry Squiggly I didn't really take the photos in, my eyes were to busy reading your watermark.


----------



## crumbler (Sep 5, 2008)

Interesting site, look desolate, do you know how long it has been derelict?


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 6, 2008)

Love the picture on the stairs its beautiful! 
and the graffiti is pretty funny also 
nice find!


----------



## jock1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

The graffiti is pretty simler to the watermark look close everyone :wmad:


----------



## squiggly (Sep 6, 2008)

Cheers PROJECTMAYHEM! ...and Crumbler, unfortunately I don't know anything about the location, I would hazard a guess of at least a few years being derelict. 
Apologies for the watermarks but unfortunately it's a necessary precaution being a photographer - people steal your work online more than you'd think.


----------



## nickyw_uk (Jul 18, 2009)

Wicked photos and excellent place to visit!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 18, 2009)

It was the Al-Jamia Al-Islamia school, the buildings were part of RAF Syerston, me and Sal visited earlier this year and I think it's actually in Lincolnshire (could be wrong on the shire though, I'm not from those parts).

M


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks awesome! Is" Dont Fuck" written in shit?


----------



## lost (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks mega grim!


----------



## noddyng6 (Oct 28, 2009)

where abouts in notts is this as i live in notts and would like to put this on my list of explores cheers mate


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 28, 2009)

did you see the crates of rice pudding dated best before 1995 lol
was hundreds of them and the wooden jumping horse
pretty good place i was told it used to be part of the raf base across the road
its been set fire to recently as well
nice pics by the way


----------



## havoc (Nov 1, 2009)

Its RAF Syerston.


----------



## little_steph (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazing pictures.. really like the corridors. Shame about the graffiti but definitely didn't ruin our viewing pleasure


----------



## zerointen (Dec 10, 2009)

AH I know this place , it is along the A46 past RAF Newton on the way to Newark. It was once part of RAF Syerston and if I hazard a guess is the old Sergants mess.


----------



## james.s (Dec 10, 2009)

zerointen said:


> AH I know this place , it is along the A46 past RAF Newton on the way to Newark. It was once part of RAF Syerston and if I hazard a guess is the old Sergants mess.



You are very much correct


----------



## newposter76 (Dec 11, 2009)

So was it anything to do with muslims then?


----------

